# [Sat 17th May 2014] CELEBRATE NORWAY DAY WITH ALL-GIRL ROCK FROM OSLO! (Brixton)



## editor (May 5, 2014)

Now, not a lot of people know this, but Saturday 17th May is Norway Day, and to celebrate we've got an amazing all-girl band direct from Oslo playing onstage in Brixton.

Described by Rolling Stone as 'Norwegian Devil Dolls' with a 'mule kick in their high heels,' the Oslo-based Cocktail Slippers make a truly marvellous rock and roll racket.

Mixing up high-energy Blondie and the Shangri-Las with the foot stomping pop of Joan Jett, Foo Fighters and The Ramones, the band have picked up rave reviews from their concerts around the world.



They have impeccable connections to rock royalty too, with Springsteen guitarist Steven Van Zandt producing and co-writing songs on their 2009 third album, Saint Valentine's Day Massacre.

The band headlined the Hyde Park Hard Rock Calling festival in 2012, so this is going to be one hell of a lively night.

On the decks playing an eclectic, party-sized mix of tunes will be DJ Editor, Simon Subvert, Baron Bobby Bauhaus and more.

Admission is *free all night*, so please come along!

More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/cocktail-slippers-may-2014.html

Venue details:
Offline at the Brixton Albert
418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF
Tel: 020 7274 3771

Band onstage: 11.30pm
DJs 10pm - 2am
FREE ALL NIGHT!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

We're ready to roll!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Some photos:






















More here: http://www.urban75.org/offline/cocktail-slippers-may-2014.html


----------

